
2 Guys Made an App Called Channels for Android and iPhone: Post – Find – Chat - renaissancelabs
http://www.channelsapp.co
======
renaissancelabs
App: Channels App Website: www.channelsapp.co Twitter: @TheChannelsApp

What is Channels: Channels is a simple way to create posts about any topic
(something for sale, event, trip, something funny, rant, etc) which is then
automatically geo-tagged with your location or any location you choose on the
map. Once its created, users can scroll around the map and/or perform tag &
category based search to find channels they're interested in like yours,
subscribe to that channel, and immediately group chat with you and all other
subscribed users. Channels are therefore just location based posts with an
embedded anonymous group chat.

How is it different: \- Most social apps require email, usernames, passwords
and sometimes other information. This app is meant to be as anonymous as
possible, so all we ask is for you to set a username, if and only if, you wish
to chat with others or subscribe. - Channels was created to be simple and
anonymous so we have no menus or ads or hidden ways to make money; just 3
screens that you can swipe between. - Rather than stick with the norm of
comment based communication like other social platforms, we are chat based so
each channel is actually a conversation. Just as if this was a messaging app,
you can go between channels to chat with different people from all over the
world anonymously about anything. - Channels is community driven. We made this
app for the community so all posts are by real people, not bots or sponsored
data. Upon request we can change this to add more features, but for now we
want to make sure everything is community created.

------
renaissancelabs
Sample Uses:

\- To plan a trip and chat with only the people who are going

\- To talk to other users anonymously that are at a venue you want to go to
but would like to know what its like ahead of time or coordinate where to go
next.

\- Alert the community to an emergency at a particular location (I made a
Channel for an Amber Alert yesterday so people have a way to share
information)

\- Advertise an event or something for sale (or find something for sale or an
event)

\- To find a partner or group of people interested in something (i.e tennis
partner, gym partner, people interested in sky diving, etc)

\- To explore a new area you've never been with the ability to talk to real
people real time. Reminisce with friends or the world anonymously

\- To just talk about something cool, funny or interesting with other people.
Who knows, you may meet a new friend!

------
manmeet
Is there a karma like system for people that answer a tag/question/channel?
How do you plan to measure/incentivize good responses.

~~~
renaissancelabs
Hi, thanks for your comment. No, there is no implicit karma/incentive system
in place, at least not yet. We want this to be a straight forward platform,
where you can create a channel about anything and geo-tag it anywhere, and
just chat with others about that. I will be posting use cases in a minute to
give you more of an example.

